# oh how i love live bearers



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i was performing a "random dead body" search through my enormas bunch of java moss.. on the count of it looked like i was short on adult platies in the tank.. i moved the java moss just slightly and bam.. a sworm of newborms came out.. i just had 3 baby blue platys about a month ago.. and now i find seven more.. i only bought 2 last month to add to my dalmation platy tank.. now i have 11 (one died) and i only bought 2! i love it


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I love java moss


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Congrats Alliecat!


----------



## Elyn (May 18, 2009)

i need to find me some java moss. I order chrismas fern on ebay. Grats with your new found babies. Sad about the one though =/


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

awesome! congrats!  always nice finding babies you didn't expect!
I'd love to see pics of the blue platy fry....I bet they are really cute!!


----------



## Victoria1984 (Jan 7, 2009)

congrats , always exciting to find new fry with in the tank


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you all, i do have a pic but it's of one of the ones i found last month.. i'll post it later when im on my home computer.. the little ones are just too hard to snap a pic of.. always comes out blurry


----------

